# Babs Kijewski im Podcast bei "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt"



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Bild poste, wo ich im Winter meinen dicken Winteranzug anhabe und einen besonders großen Heilbutt von 500 Kilo gefangen habe, bringt es weniger Klicks, als wenn ich im Sommer einen Minibarsch von 15 Zentimeter in T-Shirt und kurzer Hose poste."



Das ist keine Überraschung. Fische sieht man als Angler doch selbst genug.
Die Präsentation ist entscheidend und das nutzt Babs geschickt für sich.


----------



## Nuesse (9. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> "Wenn ich ein Bild poste, wo ich im Winter meinen dicken Winteranzug anhabe und einen besonders großen Heilbutt von 500 Kilo gefangen habe,


Kann man das Bild irgendwo sehen ?


----------



## Mescalero (9. Juni 2022)

Würde mich auch interessieren, der 500kg Butt.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> der 500kg Butt.


Dürfte selbst mit 500 lbs schwer werden, aber sie ist halt mal ein Medienprofi.

Die ganzen Klicks von Leuten, die deswegen jetzt ihre Social-Media-Auftritte nach den entsprechenden Bildern durchsuchen, werden wohl nicht zu ihrem Schaden sein.


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube ich muss auch mal paar 1t-Welse fangen.Dann präsentiere ich die schön braun gebrannt im Wasser.Natürlich stilecht nur mit ner hautengen Speedo Badehose bekleidet !
Vielleicht fahren dann die ganzen Mädels auf mich ab,und ich werde dadurch auch so ein Influencer,und kann mich von dem Geld was dann rein kommt irgendwo in der Sonne zur Ruhe setzen  
Ahh und vielleicht fragt ja dann sogar irgendwann Promi Big Brother bei mir an,und ich mache noch meeeehr Cash


----------



## alexpp (9. Juni 2022)

Der Titel ist schonmal gut


----------



## Mescalero (9. Juni 2022)

Captain_H00k 
Probiere es aus, manchmal entwickeln sich die Dinge auf unvorhersehbare Weise. 

Ein bekanntes Pärchen hat irgendwann Filmchen während des Reisens gedreht und unbearbeitet hochgeladen, nichts Spektakuläres, Alltagsaufnahmen halt. Nach einiger Zeit hatten sie x-tausend Follower und können inzwischen ihre Spesen von den Einnahmen bestreiten.


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. Juni 2022)

Is schon irgendwie verlockend Mescalero !
Wobei ich nicht so der Selbstdarsteller bin...glaube das überlasse ich dann doch lieber diesen "Profis"


----------



## thanatos (9. Juni 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss auch mal paar 1t-Welse fangen.Dann präsentiere ich die schön braun gebrannt im Wasser.Natürlich stilecht nur mit ner hautengen Speedo Badehose bekleidet !
> Vielleicht fahren dann die ganzen Mädels auf mich ab,und ich werde dadurch auch so ein Influencer,und kann mich von dem Geld was dann rein kommt irgendwo in der Sonne zur Ruhe setzen
> Ahh und vielleicht fragt ja dann sogar irgendwann Promi Big Brother bei mir an,und ich mache noch meeeehr Cash


oder tschungel kamp - währe doch noch geiler - sex aträkschen - oder noch mehr Schwachsinn
und denn jeh an die Börse - dem Jeld machen ohne Arbeit sind keene Jrenzen jesetzt .
Trotzdem ick mag Babs - och in warmen Kuschelklamotten


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo, habe gerade meine Lesebrille verlegt,
Wer auf dem Bild ist denn das Fräulein Kikiewsky


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wer auf dem Bild ist denn das Fräulein Kikiewsky


Die mit dem Bart nicht  

Aber mal eine Frage, wer hat sich den den kompletten Podcast angehört. Wirklich komplett??


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, der 500kg Butt.


Einen 500 kg But kannst Du Dir bei Kim Kardashian anschauen


----------



## Thomas. (9. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage, wer hat sich den den kompletten Podcast angehört. Wirklich komplett??


hübsch ist sie ja keine frage, aber anhören bei der Stimme neee nicht mal 2min


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juni 2022)

Also diese Stimme.... 

Nein, ich schreibe nu nicht, was ich darüber denke- nicht öffentlichkeitstauglich...


----------



## Thomas. (9. Juni 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss auch mal paar 1t-Welse fangen.Dann präsentiere ich die schön braun gebrannt im Wasser.Natürlich stilecht nur mit ner hautengen Speedo Badehose bekleidet !


fehlt nur noch der Wels


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Juni 2022)

Frau Jetski Kijewski mache gute Fisch in schöne Pose, wolle Rose kaufen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juni 2022)

Ach nö , die jetzt nicht auch noch....da da haben sich ja die richtigen Drei gefunden. Ich fand die Sendung "Rute raus..........." anfangs mal ganz gut...aber mittlerweile na ja.....


----------



## Fruehling (9. Juni 2022)

Das Geschnatter läßt sich passabel verkürzen, wenn man die Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit verdoppelt - fürs eigene Ohr bleibts nahezu gleich...


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage, wer hat sich den den kompletten Podcast angehört. Wirklich komplett??


Ich nicht, kein Stück davon.

Ich würde schon diese Videos nervlich nicht gut verkraften, bei Ton allein wäre ich wohl kurz vorm durchdrehen???? 

Ich schau mir Matt Hayes Clips auch lieber an, wenn er mit "Sir Mick" unterwegs ist.

Trotzdem muss man Babs den Erfolg bei ihrer Zielgruppe auch gönnen können.

"Money for nothing" dürfte ihr Leben vermutlich auch nicht sein, auch wenn es sicher viele Jobs gibt, die deutlich härter sind und weniger Geld bringen.


----------



## Thomas. (9. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man Babs den Erfolg bei ihrer Zielgruppe auch gönnen können.
> 
> "Money for nothing" dürfte ihr Leben vermutlich auch nicht sein,


jau das tu ich, aber Babs muss auch mal langsam Gas geben, ist ja auch nicht mehr die Jüngste irgend wann in naher Zukunft wird ihre Zielgruppe (13-20J?)  bei einem Bikini Bild von ihr die Hände auch über der Bettdecke lassen, und wie geht's dann weiter? neu Zielgruppe 70+?


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage, wer hat sich den den kompletten Podcast angehört. Wirklich komplett??


Ich.


----------



## geomas (9. Juni 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich.


Glückwunsch, Hartmut! 
Wird es Dein Leben verändern?



Das Format Podcast ist nicht so meins, ich lese lieber oder sehe mir ein Video an und „Rute raus...” ist mir ohnehin zu klamaukig.
Absoluten Respekt muß man Babs Kijewski zollen, leicht verdient ist ihr Einkommen sicher nicht. Immer Druck, weil sie neuen „Content” liefern muß und größere Angeltrips muß sie ja auch irgendwie organisieren. 
Das Interview hier mit Claudia Darga finde ich diesbezüglich sehr aufschlußreich:


----------



## Minimax (9. Juni 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich.


Und werde es ebenfalls komplett tun.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juni 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich.


Kopfkino läuft... 

Das war bestimmt während einer Session ala 50 Shades of Grey im abgedunkelten Kellerraum. 

Die Stimme hilft bestimmt dabei, dass man nich zu früh..... "erscheint"


----------



## ollidi (9. Juni 2022)

Kommt Leute... Erst 25 Beiträge in einem Thread mit/über Babs? Da geht doch noch was.


----------



## hanzz (9. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Kommt Leute... Erst 25 Beiträge in einem Thread mit/über Babs? Da geht doch noch was.


Kopier doch einfach die Beiträge aus den älteren Babs Threads 
Gääähn


----------



## Minimax (10. Juni 2022)

So habs mir auch angehört. Nette Plauderei mit den Dreien, schade dss viele Aspekte nur gestreift wurden. Z.B. Stellenwert des Angelns in Amerika. Horst gefällt mir immer ganz gut, da man merkt das der alte Rochen doch in vielerlei Hinsicht seine Einstellungen und Betrachtungdn über die Jahre den Realitäten anpassen konnte. Ist ja nicht so häufig in dem Alter.


----------



## Nuesse (10. Juni 2022)

Wenn sie den Podcast im Bikini aufgenommen hätte ,würde ich mir den auch anhören .


----------



## Fruehling (10. Juni 2022)

Naja, Minimax, ich höre da eher dümmliches, sexistisches Gelaber vom Silberrücken...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Juni 2022)

Würd auch mal gern "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" mit der Babs spielen


----------



## fishhawk (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Würd auch mal gern "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" mit der Babs spielen


Da sind  die Geschmäcker halt verschieden.

Ich würde da wesentlich lieber ne Angeltour mit Matt Hayes machen, wenn ich wählen müsste.  Allerdings nur in der Hoffnung, dass Babs nicht mit dabei wäre.   

Aber wie gesagt, man muss ihr den Erfolg auch gönnen können.  Gibt für AnglerInnen sicher Jobs, die undankbarer sind.


----------



## Minimax (10. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Naja, Minimax, ich höre da eher dümmliches, sexistisches Gelaber vom Silberrücken...


Ach, ist doch auch ne schöne Abwechslung das mal zu _hören_ statt immer nur zu _lesen_. 

Aber ich finde schon, das Hennings sich bemüht, vergiss nicht, der Mann ist hoch in den 70ern, da muss man schon Babyschritte anerkennen.


----------

